# المنتديات الخاصة > القواميس القانونية >  معجم فرنسي مميز Le Petit Larousse

## سالي جمعة

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 

اليوم أيها الإخوان الكرام أحضرت لكم من جعبتي معجم للكلمات الفرنسية 

ليس فقط معجما إنما أترككم لتكتشفوه بأنفسكم 

أولا إذ أنت تريد أن تعرف القليل عن هذا المعجم 
فلقد قمت بوضع شرح بالفيديو و صوتي

و شرحت فيه بعض خصائص هذا المعجم 

لتحميل الفيديو اضغط
*Agdez.rar*
و هنا صورة للمعجم 



حجم المعجم 645 ميغا 
تم تقسيمه لـ 7 أجزاء كل جزء فيه 98 ميغا
إلا الجزء الأخير فبه 75 ميغا
إذا على بركة الله من هنا لتحميل المعجم
و الروابط من رفعي شخصيا 
*Larousse_2003_by_Agdez-Arahal.part1.rar* *Larousse_2003_by_Agdez-Arahal.part2.rar**Larousse_2003_by_Agdez-Arahal.part3.rar**Larousse_2003_by_Agdez-Arahal.part4.rar**Larousse_2003_by_Agdez-Arahal.part5.rar**Larousse_2003_by_Agdez-Arahal.part6.rar**Larousse_2003_by_Agdez-Arahal.part7.rar*
_كاتب الموضوع : agdez_

تحياتي للجميع

----------


## assmahani84

تحياتي للجميع

----------


## جاسم الجاسمي

برك الله فيك

----------

